# How does your taste in music relate to your family's?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is going to be a poll, hang on.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Quak-quak. Me the odd duck as far as classical is concerned.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I said "a few people(meaning family members) respect my taste in classical music and show some interest", its probably feigned interest though so I'm as good as an odd duck.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Other - my parents were into classical, listening & playing instruments, but I'm the only one of "the next generation" it seems to have rubbed off on in a big way. Funny how they started the ball rolling, but I'm the only one to have kept it rolling...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It doesn't. I guess sometimes my younger brother gets into the leftover stuff I grew out of or got tired of.

The poll sorta assumes everyone here to be known as a chiefly classical person, though. Not really the case with me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My family is kind of a mixed bag. My mom is probably the one that likes classical the most besides me. She's not as into the whole thing as I am (as in, classical music isn't basically her life lol) but she enjoys what I make her listen to. 

My dad is into old school rock, like AC/DC and Led Zepplin, but he appreciates my musical taste to an extant, especially since I showed him a youtube recording of the Kronos Quartet playing Hendrix.  

My sister doesn't like my music at all...*sigh* but what can I say... she's a 16 year old girl with her 16 year old girl music that all her other 16 year old girl friends listen to....bleh


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

My family is all dumb and they don't even know how Hamlet ends, they watch the most embrassing TV shows for brainless massess and could swear that Mahler is the most recent avant-garde music when they hear him. They call violin a fiddle and generally have minds of medieval peasants. It can spoil your life to grow in such circumstances.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I voted other.

My dad likes classical, but isn't really bothered by it, and usually listens to punk, rock, ska and the like, which is what I used to listen to. But when I launch into a full background history of a piece, he usually starts sleeping. :/


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Music is not something that interests my family that much. They are more into sports, and I'm the only one in my entire family (a huge family by the way) that hates sports. None of my family members plays any instrument or has musical knowledge except for my brother who studies singing.


About my parents and siblings:

My dad is probably the one that likes classical the most except for me. He's the one who made me listen to classical music when I was a kid. 

My mom doesn't care much, unless it's popular pieces... Althought, anything with a bit of dissonance she'll start asking why the instruments are out of tune and she won't like it.

My brother likes it but he prefers rock/pop music.

My sister thinks Justin Bieber is the best musician in the world and classical music is lame.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Aramis said:


> ... and could swear that Mahler is the most recent avant-garde music when they hear him...


Well, they're not the only ones - a friend of mine told me how at a recent performance of Mahler's 9th symphony here, a young couple walked out between the movements. Maestro Ashkenazy saw it & kind of shrugged, hands kind of up in the air, kind of questioning look on his face, & when the door shut he mildly waved them goodbye! I suppose it's them that's missing the performance, which they paid their money for (btw, a Mozart piano concerto was in the first half, I think that couple were alright with that, maybe 100 years after Mahler's death, most people only know his adagietto (sym. 5) & they think all his music is kind of the same as that? - This is a poor way to judge Mahler, as it would be a poor way to judge anyone, eg. Mozart)...



Aramis said:


> ...and generally have minds of medieval peasants. It can spoil your life to grow in such circumstances.


Hope they aren't reading this! That is kind of a pity, it's sad, but on the "plus" side, I'm impressed on how you've gone beyond that & are as well-versed in music as anyone here...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Jan said:


> Music is not something that interests my family that much. They are more into sports, and I'm the only one in my entire family (a huge family by the way) that hates sports. None of my family members plays any instrument or has musical knowledge except for my brother who studies singing.
> 
> About my parents and siblings:
> 
> ...


I can relate to this pretty well as my family is mostly more into sports than music as well. My dad was the popular jock type in HS. As were a couple of my cousins. But another one of my cousins likes music more than sports too, so thats pretty cool. He's not into classical so much, but I think he gets into some pretty non-mainstream type of music in Rock. So I guess we're kind of like the hipsters of the family.

That's unfortunate about your sister...hopefully it's just a phase...


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

Jan said:


> Music is not something that interests my family that much. They are more into sports, and I'm the only one in my entire family (a huge family by the way) that hates sports. None of my family members plays any instrument or has musical knowledge except for my brother who studies singing.
> 
> My family is similar (Growing up). I hate sports and rarely watch TV. I would rather read a book. I don't even have a TV in my living room because I have turned it into a library. My wife and daughter play violin and I play classical guitar. Besides music I consider myself a philosopher, my other great love in life.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

My family dislikes it intensely. They hate it when I'm listening to it fairly loudly on speakers, and they hate it when I'm playing something on the piano. It could even be the most accessible piece of Tchaikovsky; they just have an impenetrable prejudice against it.

Well tough luck, folks, this music is my life, so _screw you_!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

My family just isn't into music in general as much as I am, but they certainly respect my interests. They don't mind classical, and might even like it somewhat. My dad and brother are into classic rock, and my mom favors Christian rock, but they put up with my enthusiasm very well.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Most of my family likes classical, except my brother and sister, who kind of ignore it. But my other brother and my parents enjoy it. My brother likes it but doesn't listen to it, but my parents both enjoy it, especially my mom.

Sorry for the bad grammar, it's early morning where I'm from.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

There are some other people in my family who like classical music, but we don't all like the same things. My Mom likes Liszt and Chopin, one of my brothers likes Villa-Lobos and Hovhaness, and another of my brothers, while mainly into rock music, sometimes listens to opera.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My father is obsessed with the rolling stones, and he has ideas about simple music being the good stuff(he's into blues as well). My brother didn't seem to understand music too well until he was becoming a teenager, and now he listens to popular stuff that I've mostly never heard of until he tells me about them, and his eyes glaze over whenever I try to tell him about classical music. My mom can comment most effectively when I play classical pieces for her(sometimes I can squeeze an interesting comment out of my dad though, because the music sounds so novel to him), but she can't stand when there are too many notes or dissonances. My grandma seems to like Tchaikovsky and Bach and the other "classic" classical composers, but she doesn't seek it out.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The only member of my personal or extended family that is/was into classical music was my uncle, who died before I was born. But he left a stack of old classical 78s. I wish I could have known him; from what I've heard, it sounds like he was a lot like me. 

(And I know what some might be thinking, and, no, I AM legitimate.)


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm the odd-one-out. One of my brothers listens mainly to reggae and harmless Carribean music, the other two listen to a ton of videogame songs and anime soundtracks.

My sisters both listen to vapid ****** pop music like Lady Gaga, Beyonce Knowles, Taylor Swift, and other talentless hacks.

My mother likes gospel and country music.

My dad thinks avant-garde atonal thrashing and crashing is the future of music and that tonality will become obsolete soon.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

In my nuclear family I have people who like classical music (i.e. my mom and brother). But otherwise very few. In my mom's family line, we have a musical heritage of instrumental players, though not professional. I'm the first to study music to become professional.


----------



## Vazgen (May 24, 2011)

Curiosity said:


> My dad thinks avant-garde atonal thrashing and crashing is the future of music and that tonality will become obsolete soon.


That explains a lot.










-Vaz


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Vazgen said:


> That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I agree with him, but that was funny Vaz.


----------



## Ludders (Jun 17, 2011)

When i was a kid growing up in the 60's and 70's, my folks mostly had pop records, but my Mum had a few cheap classical compilation lps, and a copy of Holst's: _The Planets_, (Sir Adrian Boult/LSO) but that was about it.
They're both in their 70's now, and not very interested in music at all. So overall, not much of an influence really. Although i still love _The Planets_ to this day.
(Although i get the impression some people look down on it because it's 'popular'.)


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Everyone else in my family could care less about classical music, but at least they appreciate my "pretty" piano playing.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Everyone else in my family could care less about classical music, but at least they appreciate my "pretty" piano playing.


A pianist friend of mine complains about how her mother always comments that whatever she is playing is "pretty," even when it's aggressive Prokofiev pieces, etc. "It's not _supposed_ to be 'pretty,' Mom!"


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Everyone else in my family could care less about classical music, but at least they appreciate my "pretty" piano playing.


I have a similar problem, but my parents are nice enough and I am selfish enough that I will tell them to sit down and comment. They seem to be able to come up with something. And my mom seems to be able to detect my mood in my playing, when I'm depressed she knows, and then she tells me that my playing is passionate.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My dad liked folk music, Pete Seeger, Woody Guthrie and the like. My mother liked country music, which I loathe, and what we used to call easy listening, Englebert Humperdinck (the singer not the composer) which I nearly loathe. My sister plays the piano but is more into show tunes (which I loathe). 

I'm on medication of course.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My family's tastes are eclectic. They listen to some classical, but nobody listens to it exclusively, and they think I'm a bit of a snob (and they're a little bit right). My Grammy listens mostly to classical, though, and knows more about it than the rest of them. My brother (age 16) thinks classical is boring with a few exceptions, including parts of Rite of Spring and the last movement of Mahler 1. I've been making him CDs of stuff I think he'll like based on this, but he generally doesn't like most of the music I persuade him to try. He likes film music.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I went for "there are a few others in my family who like classical" but "there is only one person in my family who likes classical music nearly as much as me" could also fit... I mean, my dad and my aunt likes classical but I think my mum and I have more passion for it. My mum is a classically trained singer, she doesn't sing professionally but has a keen interest in opera and choral works. We usually go to classical concerts and operas together.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well both my parents and all my siblings as well as my grandparents on my mom's side are classical musicians... though there are a lot of relatives on my dad's side that think that "kids bop" is music.

However as far as musical tastes in general, I'm still a bit of an oddball since I listen to more obscure stuff, contemporary, Metal, and things of that nature... I'm always progressing foreward in my musical tastes, trying to find anything which captures the essence of what I believe is music. 

Honestly though, I'm surprised by how open my dad and grandfather are to the more "out there" music as well.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

My paternal grandfather shares my love of most classical music, and jazz also. I thought he was going to cry when I told him I loved Stravinsky and Mingus. But I don't think he'd understand my love of Morton Feldman or Peter Brötzmann. My mom likes some classical music but is far from an enthusiast in any way. I don't know about my dad, as far as I know he doesn't listen to much classical.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

They all like **** music, I like Beethoven.


----------

